# double crossover



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

i am making a dc double crossover using atlas switches does anybody by chance have a diagram of how to wire one?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If you are using 4 separate turnouts,
an easy way is to wire the facing diverting points
together. You would do the same for the straight through.

That way one button would cause both turnouts to
crossover and a 2nd button would set them straight.

Then you would do the same with the other pair.

Or if you are using an actual crossing making
an X you could tie all 4 of the diverting points together
and all 4 of the straights. That way you would have only
2 buttons for the whole double crossover. All four
would throw when you pushed a button. 

In either plan, all four of the middle 'common' are
fed by a single wire.

I'd recommend that you feed them by a Capacitor
Discharge unit to protect those delicate twin coil
motors.

Don


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

A double crossover implies that you have two loops, and that on both a train can travel in either direction. Otherwise, you wouldn't need a double. This raises polarity issues, the need for block operation on straight DC, and a few extra toggles on your control panel. Also, if running more than one train, more than one transformer. What are you running?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Four Number 6 turnouts and one 19 Degree diamond makes a great double cross over.


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

got it figured out and workin thanks guys


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

jesteck said:


> A double crossover implies that you have two loops, and that on both a train can travel in either direction. Otherwise, you wouldn't need a double.


Double crossover doesn't necessarily imply any such thing; just that he has two tracks that he wants to be able to switch over between in any direction. Nothing about loops.



jesteck said:


> This raises polarity issues, the need for block operation on straight DC, and a few extra toggles on your control panel. Also, if running more than one train, more than one transformer. What are you running?


If he *is* connecting two simple loops, and not running DCC, this point is quite valid though. If he is using a DCC control system, then this doesn't matter.

If the layout is a "dog bone" type layout though (kinda like a simple loop but squished in the middle so it looks like double track with a turning loop at each end) then adding any kind of crossover between the tracks will require turning one or more sections into a reversing segment, with either analog DC or DCC.


----------

